# I'M Still Standing - Well In Fact I'M Not



## sparky the cat (Jan 28, 2009)

Guys

Got a flat screen TV (our first) and the 710's complaining that the table the CRT used to stand on isn't good enough now.

So needs some advice - need to get a stylish (whatever that means) stand / cantilever without braking the bank.

Not looking for a monster that looks like it came out of 'robot wars'- bit if nice wood would be okay

Suggestions of make and where to get the best price.

Wouldn't surprise me if someone on this forum made them as a hobby - everything else seems to be covered

George


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

Can't you fix the tv to the wall- no need for a table/stand then


----------



## sparky the cat (Jan 28, 2009)

Tim

How's it going -

well the 710 thinks it should be in the corner same as the old one - so no arguing from me - don't tell anyone but she's going through the CHANGE :fear: - I need to be really sweet (which means obedient :notworthy: ) or all hell breaks out :furious: .


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

Not bad, George. Could complain, but won't.

We have 2 flatscreens. The smaller one in the kitchen (about 26") is on wall mounted stand that tilts, turns etc. It's very handy.

The larger one is on a wooden tv unit that we had made years ago by a local company (called Mother Hubbards). It is triangular so fits into a corner, has drawer for dvd's and open shelf for the sky box. I don't think it was cheap but it's well made and weighs a tonne!


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

sparky the cat said:


> well the 710 thinks it should be in the corner same as the old one


It can still be wall mounted across the corner.

Later,

William


----------



## JTW (Jun 14, 2007)

Richer sounds have some good stands, if you wall mount you still need to accommodate all the A.V. stuff, games consoles sat boxes and accumulated hardware that you seem to need these days.


----------



## Retronaut (Jun 14, 2010)

Surprisingly Tesco and ASDA have some not bad looking metal and glass stands - strangely similar to the ones in Currys etc but a fraction of the price.

In the end we didn't buy one as couldn't get one with enough cable hiding for all our components - bought a wheeled TV bench from IKEA which does the job a treat - they are worth a look / browse of the website too :thumbsup:

Rich

:cheers:


----------



## sparky the cat (Jan 28, 2009)

tall_tim said:


> Not bad, George. Could complain, but won't.
> 
> We have 2 flatscreens. The smaller one in the kitchen (about 26") is on wall mounted stand that tilts, turns etc. It's very handy.
> 
> The larger one is on a wooden tv unit that we had made years ago by a local company (called Mother Hubbards). It is triangular so fits into a corner, has drawer for dvd's and open shelf for the sky box. I don't think it was cheap but it's well made and weighs a tonne!


Cheers Tim - as you I'm looking for a quality stand - it stands in the front room so needs to be a piece of furniture as well



William_Wilson said:


> sparky the cat said:
> 
> 
> > well the 710 thinks it should be in the corner same as the old one
> ...


William - suggested this after I read your post - she doesn't want wires hanging so afraid no go



JTW said:


> Richer sounds have some good stands, if you wall mount you still need to accommodate all the A.V. stuff, games consoles sat boxes and accumulated hardware that you seem to need these days.


Games consuls - at my age - looked at Richersounds - they've come a long way since they started uo - used to be pile 'em high sell 'em cheap - all the stuff then used to be a few models out of date. Got much better now - found myself getting into the Hi-Fi section. As and aside - went into town to look around - ended up in Super-Fi, no stands but a sublime system was playing - I walked towards the listening room - she looked at me - I looked at he room door - thought better of it and left.



Retronaut said:


> Surprisingly Tesco and ASDA have some not bad looking metal and glass stands - strangely similar to the ones in Currys etc but a fraction of the price.
> 
> In the end we didn't buy one as couldn't get one with enough cable hiding for all our components - bought a wheeled TV bench from IKEA which does the job a treat - they are worth a look / browse of the website too :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


Rich - our Tesco isn't big enough - but an Asda near work - so I'll drop into there on Monday. Couldn't get the 710 into Asda especially the Spondon store - another level of Walmart People get in their (Just joking all you Asda shoppers)


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

sparky the cat said:


> William_Wilson said:
> 
> 
> > sparky the cat said:
> ...


A simple moulding can be fit up the corner that would hide the cables... but it sounds as though she wants it on a stand. :wink2:

Later,

William


----------



## sparky the cat (Jan 28, 2009)

William_Wilson said:


> sparky the cat said:
> 
> 
> > William_Wilson said:
> ...


Yes She WANTSit on a stand - hope the pills kick in soon :wallbash:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Have you had a look at the Vogel stands...I put a Vogel 8000 series in for a friend..very well made, take a 32-50" LCD/plasma...swivel and tilt TV bracket...adjustable brackets for the DVD player/cable/Sky box, and all the cables are hidden in the upright. About Â£275 IIRC. Check them out at that well known emporium with the name the same as a long jungle river! :thumbsup:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

If I had a flat screen telly, Big M has been on about one for ages but my old crt is still working so a waste on money as far as I'm concerned, I would fancy one of these motorised cabinets where the telly rises up out of them. They look cool and I have seen some "Oriental" styles that would fit right in. I have mine in a big cabinet at the moment I like it hidden from view when it's not on.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

BondandBigM said:


> If I had a flat screen telly, Big M has been on about one for ages but my old crt is still working so a waste on money as far as I'm concerned,


Some people on the radio and telly forum would agree with you (and me), if you have a decent CRT and don't need HD input, keep it for as long as it works.

My old Grundig surround- sound 28" WS CRT only consumes 76 watts an hour, has RGB scarts and does well on SD content. Okay, there's some softening in the corners, but that's normal for CRT.

We get Freeview HD TX'd from Fenton in September on "switch over", I may change my mind then (once I see the results on my PC that's HD capable). But I'll have to be convinced the benefit is worth the outlay of the wifes hard earned cash.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Stan said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > If I had a flat screen telly, Big M has been on about one for ages but my old crt is still working so a waste on money as far as I'm concerned,
> ...


I have an old Panasonic and a Â£10 freeveiw box. :lol:

The picture is still fine for me and tbh as good if not better than some flat screens I've seen.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

BondandBigM said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> > BondandBigM said:
> ...


When I bought this TV it was sat next to a high priced Panasonic in Currys, so I compared the picture on the two over 40 minutes or so. I turned off the colour on both sets and adjusted the brightness and contrast to get a good monochrome picture on Sky News (a live broadcast). I was a photographer at the time so my experience with craft taught me what to look for, I suspect.

The Grundig gave a very good account of itself against the top quality Panny, so I bought it. My previous Sony popped its clogs after only five years and Â£600; that put me off the brand.

If the Freeview box has RBG output and the Panasonic has RGB input, Iâ€™m not surprised youâ€™re happy with the picture, it makes a good deal of difference.:wink1:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Stan said:


> If the Freeview box has *RBG output* and the Panasonic has *RGB input*, Iâ€™m not surprised youâ€™re happy with the picture, it makes a good deal of difference.:wink1:


Daft question but is that the scart lead ?????

When I had sky a while back the picture wasn't as good as I though it should have been and the guy came out for a look he threw away my scart lead which the original sky guy had fitted and gave me what he said was a better one. Night and Day difference !!!!

The Panasonic wasn't as expensive I think at the time around Â£500 with some extra speakers, a sub woofer thingy in the stand and a dvd player thrown in and the only reason I bought it was that it all fitted inside my cabinet :lol:


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

BondandBigM said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> > If the Freeview box has *RBG output* and the Panasonic has *RGB input*, Iâ€™m not surprised youâ€™re happy with the picture, it makes a good deal of difference.:wink1:
> ...


Yep, the SCART lead carries the RGB signal. On the old Sky boxes there were two outputs, PAL and RGB. Many installers set the output to PAL and left it at that, I had to change mine to RGB and the difference was noticeable.

Most Freeview boxes I've owned have RGB output but it may have to be selected via the menu. It's worth checking as the picture quality is better.

It's worth unplugging and plugging SCART leads every six months as the contacts can oxidize and the signal degrades.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Thats a trick that was performed by many a Comet/Currys/Dixons installer......set up the new sat/freeview box via scart supplied by either customer or box manufacturer but with the output set to composite video....then explain that the picture would be so much better if they bought a more expensive scart lead (suprise, suprise they just happen to have one on the van) and plug in the new lead but set the output to RGB....oooooo thats so much better....heres Â£40 for the lead :bull*******:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Boxbrownie said:


> Thats a trick that was performed by many a Comet/Currys/Dixons installer......set up the new sat/freeview box via scart supplied by either customer or box manufacturer but with the output set to composite video....then explain that the picture would be so much better if they bought a more expensive scart lead (suprise, suprise they just happen to have one on the van) and plug in the new lead but set the output to RGB....oooooo thats so much better....heres Â£40 for the lead :bull*******:


From memory the Sky guy didn't charge me for the scart cable but I can see how it would work and that there would be plenty people daft enough to fall for it. Usually when I buy something I know exactly what I want so it's in and out without having to listen to some sales guy bleating on. Big M on the other hand gets suckered all the time. If the guy told her the telly would work under water she would believe him.

Another lot to add to my list of slippery lying [email protected] then......................TV Salesmen :lol: :lol:


----------



## sparky the cat (Jan 28, 2009)

Evening all,

Catching up after being indisposed for a week or so.

Learning a lot here - still looking around. I thought it was hard work getting the telly - nothing compared to the difficulty getting the stand (and by heavens they cost don't they for a bit of glass and wood veneer).

I'm with you Bond - I'd have kept the old CRT. Don't know how long we have had it must have been 8 years at the old house and we've been in this house for 10 - so getting on 18 years I'd guess. Everybody, including me, liked the picture. Would break down every 5 years or so (Ferguson, French I think, so not surprising it acted up once in a while) - off to the local TV man, Â£40, all fine again. The review box cost Â£10. All worked fine. But I got what I deserved - went into the new BEST BUYS (American store) looking for a camera. Thought (should have know better) - ' Wonder what the fuss is with 3D tellies? No intention of getting a 3D.

It was a Sunday and F1 was on - the 710 is mad keen on F1 and stood in front of this 42" LED 2D Samsung telly. I think that is when she made our minds up that we were getting a new one ( That'll teach me for shopping on the Sabbath - a thing we never do). S here I am telly and now the trauma of getting a stand.

Your Chinese case is not my taste - but my Sister-In-Law would kill for it (I'm sure she is capable of it). She is well into the Eastern theme - its all black and gold - can't get moved for dragons, Buddhas etc in her house.

The search goes on.

George


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

sparky the cat said:


> Don't know how long we have had it must have been 8 years at the old house and we've been in this house for 10 - so getting on 18 years I'd guess. Everybody, including me, liked the picture. Would break down every 5 years or so (Ferguson, French I think, so not surprising it acted up once in a while) - off to the local TV man, Â£40, all fine again.


As far as I remember Ferguson became a brand owned by Thomson (French); It could be that my Grundig is of the Thomson stable too, according to the TV engineer I know.

Mine suffered a PSU failure at six years old, went into standby mode and refused to wake up. Iâ€™m guessing yours did the same thing?

Other than the industry standard weak PSU syndrome, these tellies are quite good. The tube in mine is of Italian origin and seems to be well controlled by the firmware and the good ventilation the case gives it. 

Unlike the expensive Sony I owned that burned its tube out in the same time it takes a Thomson to burn out a relatively cheap PSU, by comparison.


----------



## nickkk (Feb 17, 2011)

fftopic2:

710????????


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Why are TV stands so expensive? Why are they so poo and so expensive?

My joiner charges Â£20 per hour, tbh I'd have one made up to my design, with storage and stuff, good luck George.

I replaced a Sony CRT about 4 years with a whizz bang Philips 32" LCD, the Sony CRT had an obviously better picture. We've now got a 42" Sanyo (Richer Sounds, cost about 30% of what the 32" did ) and the pic is no better.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

MarkF said:


> the Sony CRT had an obviously better picture. We've now got a 42" Sanyo (Richer Sounds, cost about 30% of what the 32" did ) and the pic is no better.


Thats because its a Sanyo.....youv'e jiggled the letters and added an 'A'........never as good after that :rofl:


----------

